# Water Work



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Just cooking my loins off in the heat and was wondering if any folks do bite work in the water. Sleeve work and not suit!


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Howard, I've seen videos on youtube that showed people training in the PI where the decoy was waist deep in the water and they sent the dog after him from the shore. Double duty if you will: dogs gets great non-impact aerobic exercise swimming to the decoy as well as trying to fight with little to no real footing as he bites. 
In addition, I love to send my dogs into the water so they really have to breath with mouth closed through their noses which is great for sleeve or suit work.IMO.
Granted my water work is really just a whole lot of retrieving with floating objects in the rivers and lakes but still think its great for them.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't necessarily do any bite work while in the water, I do have them run through water, both a creek and sprinkler type water. If a suspect in in water, deeper than the dog can stand, I see too many bad things happening. If he's in water I can see the subject and keep cover. I'm not opposed to it per se, may even try it (deeper water) a couple times. It's not normally on my schedule though.

DFrost


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

> I send them to swim across a small body of water, exit and then chase the quarry down. I have trained this exercise while a MWD handler but would never deploy my partner in a real life situation, too many things could go wrong.

> Phil


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Usually around this time of year we'll do some water work to beat the heat. Mostly its for fun but you can also get a read on the dogs' confidence level. We also do it at night.

Howard


----------



## Mike Talkington (May 13, 2008)

It's been a few years since we've done it but water bites are great to beat the heat
and lots of fun!!


----------

